# motor problems



## markmylo (Feb 5, 2006)

Hi just finshed raceing and my motor dumped with about 2 minets to go in a 10 minet race .The motor is brp 16D everything was loose in the back end ran the 1200 ibs 6 cell .It had lots of power right up to 8 minets and then dumped the motor has a burnt smell and was hot knot shure what to do .After the heat races i would spray them with brake cleaner would that hert them help please thanks.


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

A couple of things, I am sure Tang and Bud will have some more things to check.

1) After you sprayed the motor out, did you re-oil the bushings?

2) Were you using comm drops? If so, due to the small gap on the contacts of the armature, this stuff will cause the carbon from the brushes to build up and stick in the groove. The dust is conductive and therfore causes a short between the segments. This is NOT GOOD! And could be the "burnt smell".

3) Were you sure to "de-bind" the motor? This will cause considerable drain and power loss.

I would assume the batteries should have had more than enough time on them to make the time.


----------



## markmylo (Feb 5, 2006)

Hi i did oil bushing after spraying no comm drops .Im new to this motor just been useing the 180 motors when we used the xray car they just burned up and we replaced them .Not to shur on how to rebuild or repair these motor if you guys can help thanks.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Are You running the ball diff? You have to be sure it is debound. What was the gearing and how big is the track? Was it a new motor and did You break it in at all? If it smeels it is done. I have tuned motor listed on ebay for $10.00


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

You have to be careful when using brake cleaner. Some strong cleaners can melt the insulation off the winding of the armature causing a short and a melt down. Double check to see what other racers are using to spray out their motors.


----------



## markmylo (Feb 5, 2006)

*buds motors*

Hi no i didn,t breck it in not sure how to and can i get 2 of those motors from you bud from ebay thanks.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Sure we can add one . :thumbsup: Just email me and tell me you were on Hobby Talk. 


We run the motors in here for a little while but on some tracks they need to be broken in longer. If they really stink and the comm is pretty dark they are toast.


----------



## markmylo (Feb 5, 2006)

Hi just wondweing will other parma motors work like the death star thanks.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes the death star will work but it is slower.


----------

